# Hans Otte - The Book of Sounds



## zritter (Dec 22, 2013)

I listen to classical music here and there, and when I do it's predominantly of piano works such as Hans Otte's _The Book of Sounds, _ which has really blown me away. I've also taken to Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninov, some Beethoven, and also a few of Mozart's piano quartets. I'm mainly looking for more piano works in the vein of Otte. As I have very little grasp over the in's and out's of classical music outside of a basic grasp of its history as charted by some of the big names mentioned above, I'm not really sure where to look for more piano works in the vein of Otte.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks


----------

